# rear differential oil 1989 d21 4cyl auto



## 2poor4pros (Sep 19, 2005)

hi can anyone tell me how much 80w90 oil i will need to refill after i drain the current oil from the rear differential?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Depends on what rear end you have. They came with 3 different models.

H190A: 3-1/8 pt
C200: 2-3/4 pt
H233B: 5-7/8 pt (what I have)


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

When it starts draining out of filler hole that's it!


----------



## 2poor4pros (Sep 19, 2005)

it is about 1.38 quarts, as i remember. maybe a bit more. when i drained the rear differential oil, it was light amber-colored, and i got some very thin pieces of wire that came out with the oil.


----------

